# What ethnicity are you?



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

:yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Eh... I'm a white boy.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

white


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

White..


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

White.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

caucasian


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

White


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I voted black although more specifically I'm mixed.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

The closest thing to me is 'white'.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

My dad is white and my mum is Aboriginal - i have white skin like my dad though - but i identify with being Aboriginal - that's how i was raised. I voted mixed.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

White.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Human, but my skin color is white.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm white and nerdy.

They see me mowin' my front lawn 
I know they're all thinkin' I'm so 
White and nerdy 

Think I'm just too white and nerdy 
Think I'm just too white and nerdy 
Can't you see I'm white and nerdy 
Look at me I'm white and nerdy 

I wanna roll with the gangstas 
But so far they all think I'm too 
White and nerdy.....


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

white/korean


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Im black with a skin tone of chocolate brown.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

White


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

White -- mainly of German ancestry


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Caucasian. I have Norwegian in me, German, Dutch, Scottish, and a little French.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

haha sprint that song is funny.

im mixed, but my skin is white.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

White, but half Eastern-European.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

******. English/Scottish/Irish. I wish some dark skinned people had raped and pillaged my ancient ancestors so I wasn't so pasty.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

White. Italian and Irish.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Dominican, with a dash of German.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I voted mixed...I'm mostly Aboriginal._


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Very white. Irish, British, German, Swiss & a lil' bit Cherokee indian but like anyone could tell.


----------



## CityBoyGoneCountry (Oct 30, 2006)

I didn't see an option for Cave Troll


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

White, but I'm not very fly.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

White, but that's not really an ethnicity is it? So, I'm 1/8 polish, 1/16 german, with some dutch and other european ethnicities thrown in.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

white, mainly Norwegian/German ancestry.


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

African-American/Black


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm Asian. Chinese mostly, but I'm also Mongolian.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

white- Italian


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Sierra Leonean, Congolese, Nigerian(?), and Ghanaian.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

White


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Asian


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

White.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm Hispanic.
Both parents from El Salvador.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I am probably not what you think


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

chicano, though i'm fairly white-washed.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

The closest to me was white, but I am actually a ******.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Guinea, ***, ****, Guido, etc.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Anglo-Saxon, thank you.

Irish/Scottish/English.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Caucasian. Cool poll


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

100% Chinese and am not speaking Chinese on a conversational level. :boogie


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Greek. (GPs from Sparta)


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

white- Italian


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

But East Indians are Asian.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

And hispanics are white.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

White.

Irish/French/German


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Assuming this forum is made up predominantly of American citizens/residents, Asian Americans sure are overrepresented on this forum percentage wise when compared to their overall percentage of the U.S population while Blacks and Hispanics are underrepresented.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Hmm I thought I responded to this thread already but apparently not.

I'm 100% Canadian ethnicity, of "Asian" race. Us Canadians are better than your people! j/k


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Western European -- English (likely some Irish), German, and French. 

Genetic studies are fun though. There was recently a Brazilian equivalent of Americans black history month and they did some kind of DNA tests of some celebrity black people there. All but one had European genes, one (a stereotypically looking) black, had like 40% European genes and only a few had a very high percentage of African genes. If anyone else read about that maybe we could post a link to fix my facts as I am sure some of off somewhat. This is just off the top of my head so the facts maybe a bit off, I'll look for the article .

Then I also read about a study about ancestries which claims that mathematically, every European has noble blood and that most of us have the blood of a king or queen. Further it when on to say that one group of researchers was trying to find a blood link from one of Mohammad's decedents to Spanish nobility which would then like Mohammad genetically with most Europeans.

Anyway cool stuff.

Given the international scope of this forum that poll is still somewhat representative of the US population.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I always choose "other" on ethnicity questions. We don't know what was on my dad's side since he was adopted.

Whoever is back there, they gave me the peculiar quality of tanning red.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: re: What ethnicity are you?*



sean88 said:


> Anglo-Saxon, thank you.
> 
> Irish/Scottish/English.


I know someone who can trace their history to 1400. He is English and the most exotic, person in the family was Scottish. They have been falconers and dog breeders the majority of that time.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm 50% Polish (Dad) and 50% German (Mom).

Both sides have lived in this country for multiple generations, so all cultural heritage has been lost (except perhaps for an excess of meat and potatoes in my diet).

-Ryan


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm black although if you saw me you'd probably think "what are you mixed with?" like most others. lol


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

White boy. Check the avatar!


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Dipper if you get confused for being mixed more often than you do for being black than you must have alot of ancestors in your family tree who do not come from the motherland correct ?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

3/4 Irish on my moms side. Somewhere in there is also Indian, German and Czech.


----------

